# DC park boots 2011



## nicgutz (Dec 3, 2011)

I know about comfort and everything and i like the way they fit. But i just wanna know if these boots good?


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

nicgutz said:


> I know about comfort and everything and i like the way they fit. But i just wanna know if these boots good?


I love mine. Definitely recommend them.


----------



## nicgutz (Dec 3, 2011)

ive heard that they are not good for people with narrow feet like me


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

nicgutz said:


> ive heard that they are not good for people with narrow feet like me


Thats funny because I have really wide feet and my other boots really hurt.


----------



## nicgutz (Dec 3, 2011)

do they stayed tight or will i have to tie them again after every run?


----------



## nicgutz (Dec 3, 2011)

do they have shrinkage technology like the buron motos


----------

